# 2BR exchange to Captain Morgan's.... BELIZE



## Carolyn (Feb 11, 2012)

I just got this thru II. Has anyone been there lately? It looks like they are building new 2BR condos. Wasn't sure if we would get one of the condos or the original thatched roof units?? Thanks.


----------



## Keep Traveling (Feb 11, 2012)

What did you trade and when did you get it


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 11, 2012)

Keep Traveling said:


> What did you trade and when did you get it



I had an ongoing search with II using my Sheraton Desert Oasis. The exchange is for Jan. 5-12 of 2013. It only took about 3 weeks for it to come through. Have you been there?


----------



## Keep Traveling (Feb 13, 2012)

No but I dream of going to belize and Captain Morgan.  I am going with RCI to Belize next July I think.

KT


----------



## bobpark56 (Feb 14, 2012)

*Returning in April*

We stayed at Capt Morgans in Nov 2008 and enjoyed it. We are going back for another week in April, to be followed by 2 weeks in the Villas at Banyan Bay.

We toured the (then) new condos on our last visit. Veeery nice! My impression was that they were being sold as fractional ownerships, not as timeshares. I could be wrong about that.

Capt Morgans has a great beach, nicely shaded by palm trees. Swimming is not so good, as there is an overabundance of sea grass. Snorkeling & diving, though, are excellent...and at very reasonable prices.


----------



## IndyLank (Apr 14, 2012)

*Beautiful resort*

We've been owners at Captain Morgan's since 2002.  Currently own a 3 bedroom(Floating,Red/Platinum). Have used our week numerous ways. We've stayed in the 1 bed and/or 2 bed vacation club units (in different combinations)several times and never been disappointed. We last went June of 2011 for one week. The resort continues to expand, adding more timeshare units as well as fractional ownership condos. The casino had just opened and compliments the restaurant, bar, store,tour/guide shop, massage spa, 3 swimming pools (2 have swim up bars) and 1500 feet of pristine white sand beach. The Belize govt. prohibits dredging out the beachs for swim area and because of the barrier reef, there is no surf action to naturally scour out the beaches, thus the sea grass But hey, you have 3 beautiful pools to swim in!):whoopie:
I don't think you will be disappointed. Just remember, you will be on Belizian time! Everyone and everything operates at a much slower pace!!!!


----------

